# ade SUSE ;)

## CommanderHammilton

Hallo Forum! Ich habe nun ein langes Wochenende seit ( Mittwoch ) krankheitsbedingt und habe nun meinen Desktop PC heute um 21:31 erfolgreich auf gentoo umgestellt!

Nun folgt noch das Laptop............

Endlich weg von Suse  :Smile: 

 :Razz: 

----------

## UTgamer

Willkommen im Forum und beim versionsfreien Gentoo.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Willkommen im Forum und beim versionsfreien Gentoo.

 

genau das ist der Grund warum ich nun nach sehr viel lesen zu gentoo gewechselt bin!

OpenSuse 10.2 ist prima für einen Anfang nur wenn man mehr machen will wirds schwierig   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Willkommen!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

alleine die Gentoo Community ist nicht mit der Suse Community zu vergleichen.

dann leider noch das Novell Abkommen mit M$. Das gab mir den endgültigen Entschluss umzusteigen.

Gebe auch zu das mir Ubuntu gefallen hat, jedoch wurde es mir von einigen Leuten abgeraten, warum

kann ich nicht so nachvollziehen

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## der.gecko

willkommen  :Very Happy: 

ubuntu hat immernoch einen schlechten ruf, weil es vielen zu einfach ist und dementsprechend weniger anspruchsvoll ist. 

quasi nach dem motto: "warum alles einfach machen, wenns auch kompliziert geht"^^

ausserdem basiert es auf debian, und das

... 

naja, 

ich will mal keinen flamewar starten  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nikaya

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> ... ich nun nach sehr viel lesen zu gentoo gewechselt bin!

 

Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht:Vor der ersten Installation sehr viel in der (exzellenten) Doku gelesen,das Handbuch bestimmt fünf oder sechs Mal.Dann weiß man vorher wie Gentoo ungefähr funktioniert und die Installation ist kinderleicht.

Ach ja:Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

ich will hier auch keinen flame starten, jedoch habe ich *3* Monate gelesen und getestet so das ich nun 

aus überzeugung sagen kann, das Gentoo der bessere Weg ist.

Ich finde es nur "geil", ich habe die minimal CD von Gentoo gestartet und mein gnome usw alles 

von anfang an aufgebaut  :Smile:  --------> Und ok  :Sad:  ich habe genkernel genutzt^^

Das ist schon nen goiles gefühl   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inte

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> ... habe ich *3* Monate gelesen und getestet ...

 Das spricht nur für Dich.  :Wink:  Mit Doku richtig lesen kommt man hier auch ohne zu stolpern ans Ziel.

Willkommen  :Smile: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   ... habe ich *3* Monate gelesen und getestet ... Das spricht nur für Dich.  Mit Doku richtig lesen kommt man hier auch ohne zu stolpern ans Ziel.
> 
> Willkommen 

 

danke  :Wink:  ich hoffe ich bekomme auch noch Support bei den ersten etc-update fragen^^

----------

## Inte

Keine Ursache. Was etc-update angeht, da kannst Du ja einen Blick in das Buch werfen. Da steht alles Wissenwerte drin.  :Wink:  (ja, dertobi123 ich mach fleissig werbung, hihi)

Was mich noch interessiert ... so beim stolpern über Deine URLs. Zieht ihr die SPAM-Policy wirklich durch (soweit techn. mögl. natürlich)? In meinen Ohren klingt das nur unpraktikabel. Mit Snail Mail mag das ja gehen, aber SPAM?

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Keine Ursache. Was etc-update angeht, da kannst Du ja einen Blick in das Buch werfen. Da steht alles wissenwerte drin. 
> 
> Was mich noch interessiert ... so beim stolpern über Deine URLs. Zieht ihr die SPAM-Policy wirklich durch (soweit techn. mögl. natürlich)

 

wir machen das nur bei Mails wo sogar noch die Firma und Telefonnummer drunter steht. Das passiert bei uns im Monat so 3 - 4 mal

EDIT## Das Buch werde ich die Tage kaufen  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> --------> Und ok  ich habe genkernel genutzt^^

 

Na dann weißt du ja, was dein nächstes Ziel ist  :Smile: 

Schreib mal nach wievielen Anläufen dein Kernel gebootet hat...

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

guten morgen forum guten morgen gentoo  :Smile: 

dadurch das ich mehr als drei monate im vorfeld gestestet und geübt hatte ging meine installation auf anhieb.

Bei meinem Laptop hingegen viel das erste booten fehl, ich muste im Bios meinen SATA Controller auf "AHCPI" um stellen.

Ich nutze bisher nur genkernel... wie ich finde für meine Zwecke mehr als prima da ich auch anpassungen mit genkernel all --menuconfig vornehmen kann.

 :Razz: 

----------

## schachti

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> danke  ich hoffe ich bekomme auch noch Support bei den ersten etc-update fragen^^

 

Kleiner Tipp: Schau Dir mal dispatch-conf als Alternative zu etc-update an - ich nutze das und bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr praktisch ist der Support für rcs - da werden die alten Versionen der Konfigurationsdateien archiviert, wenn beim Updaten der Configs also was schiefgeht, kannst Du jederzeit problemlos zu einer älteren Version zurück.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   
> 
> danke  ich hoffe ich bekomme auch noch Support bei den ersten etc-update fragen^^ 
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Schau Dir mal dispatch-conf als Alternative zu etc-update an - ich nutze das und bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr praktisch ist der Support für rcs - da werden die alten Versionen der Konfigurationsdateien archiviert, wenn beim Updaten der Configs also was schiefgeht, kannst Du jederzeit problemlos zu einer älteren Version zurück.

 

Und, wenn eingestellt, musst du dir nur die Config Dateien anschauen, die du selbst geändert hast, die Standard Configs werden direkt ersetzt, denn sie enthalten ja nichts spezifisches von dir. Ist echt gut.

Tobi

----------

## dertobi123

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   
> 
> danke  ich hoffe ich bekomme auch noch Support bei den ersten etc-update fragen^^ 
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Schau Dir mal dispatch-conf als Alternative zu etc-update an - ich nutze das und bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr praktisch ist der Support für rcs - da werden die alten Versionen der Konfigurationsdateien archiviert, wenn beim Updaten der Configs also was schiefgeht, kannst Du jederzeit problemlos zu einer älteren Version zurück.

 

Man munkelt, dass dispatch-conf auch in diesem komischen Buch beschrieben sein soll ...   :Cool: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

ich werde morgen das Buch bei am*a*on bestellen danke für den literaturhinweis^

 :Laughing: 

----------

## nikaya

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> danke für den literaturhinweis^

 

Und so uneigennützig.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hoschi

Willkommen bei Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Ampheus

Willkommen bei Gentoo  :Smile: 

Zu der Sache mit dem etc-update: Ich habe auch mal was von einem gewissen "cfg-update" gehört, vielleicht sieht man sich das ja mal an.  :Smile: 

Und zum Kernel: Es ist einfach ein tolles Gefühl, wenn man seinen ersten selbstgebastelten Kernel zum Laufen bringt und der dann auch noch schneller (und kleiner) ist als der Genkernel.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Willkommen bei Gentoo 
> 
> Zu der Sache mit dem etc-update: Ich habe auch mal was von einem gewissen "cfg-update" gehört, vielleicht sieht man sich das ja mal an. 
> 
> Und zum Kernel: Es ist einfach ein tolles Gefühl, wenn man seinen ersten selbstgebastelten Kernel zum Laufen bringt und der dann auch noch schneller (und kleiner) ist als der Genkernel. 

 

ja das Thema ohne Genkernel steht auf meiner Liste, aber ich bin jetzt erstmal sehr glücklich das mein Gentoo System mit genkernel so funktioniert wie ich es haben möchte. ( Nicht so wie bei OpenSuse  :Smile:  )

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

morgen geht mein Gentoo Laptop auf die ARbeit, ich werde dann berichten  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## der.gecko

das ist ok, du kannst ja beliebig mit dem kernel herumexperimentieren, wenn du den alten parallel nutzen kannst und deine grub/lilo.conf entsprechend erweiterst.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

ja ich werde mich damit am wochenende beschäftigen, heute muss ich erstmal meinem neuen gentoo laptop mein büro zeigen^

----------

## Erdie

BTW: Eine Gentoo Installation ist IMMER schwierig .. und wird es auch immer bleiben !

Warum   :Question: 

Ganz einfach, man kommt niemals in Übung weil man es sooo selten nötig hat, etwas neues zu installieren. Ich bin seit ca. 3,5 Jahren bei Gentoo und es läuft immer noch meine erste Installation. Wenn ich jetzt nochmal installieren wollte, müße ich noch mal gaaanz von Anfang in der Doku lesen weil ich vergessen habe wie es geht.

Ist das nun ein Nachteil oder Vorteil   :Question:   :Wink: 

-Erdie

----------

## der.gecko

Ã¼bung macht den meister^^

----------

## CommanderHammilton

aus meiner Sicht ist es wichtig zu wissen was mit meinem PC auf Betriebsystemebene passiert. Wenn ich so an meine suse vergangenheit denke ^^  :Laughing: 

suse macht spaß für dein Einstieg in das Linux Betriebsystem...auf dauer gesehen kommt man mit suse aber nicht weiter --> meine meinung

und ja, übung macht den meister, durch gentoo lernt man eine menge und muss auch sein hirn einschalten   :Razz: 

----------

